# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gezond: aardbeien helpen tegen Parkinson

## FRANCOIS580

Gezond: aardbeien helpen tegen Parkinson 

*Binnenkort zijn ze er weer volop, de sappige en smaakvolle aardbeien van eigen bodem. De helende kracht van aardbeien is al langer bekend, maar nu ontdekten wetenschappers dat ze samen met allerlei bessen, stoffen bevatten die een gunstige invloed hebben op de ziekte van parkinson. Het gaat hier om een neurologische aandoening die je centraal zenuwtelsel aantast en vooral allerlei motorische problemen veroorzaakt. De ziekte van Pakinson treft vooral zestigplussers en komt als gevolg van de vergrijzing steeds meer voor.*


Fruit rijk aan antioxyanten en favonoïden remt de ontwikkeling van allerlei aandoeningen, waaronder de ziekte van Parkinson de voornaamste is. De deelnemers aan het jongste wetenschappelijk onderzoek kregen dagelijks een flinke portie aardbeien op hun menu. Hun risico op het ontwikkelen van de ziekte van Parkinson verkleinde met maar liefst veertig procent. Zij die slechts één keer per week aardbeien naar binnen werkten, hadden uiteindelijk toch nog 25 procent minder kans op het krijgen van de ziekte in vergelijking met diegenen die nooit aardbeien aten. 
Met deze studie werd voor de eerste keer wetenschappelijk aangetoond dat antioxydanten een gunstige invloed hebben op het voorkomen van Parkinson. Aan deze studie namen 130000 patiënten deel gedurende een periode van twintig jaar. Achthonderd onder hen kregen na verloop van tijd met Parkinson te kampen. De concentratie aan flavonoiden had dus duidelijk een preventief effect. 
Van deze antioxydanten was reeds bekend dat ze de vrije radicalen kunnen neutraliseren. Deze vrije radicalen zijn bijproducten van ons metabolisme of stofwisseling. Zij kunnen ons lichaam binnen dringen en ons ziek maken. Vrije radicalen zijn verantwoordelijk voor ons verouderingsproces en het ontstaan van kanker. Ze brengen schade aan je lichaamscellen en aan je DNA- materiaal. Hersencellen zijn bijzonder gevoelig voor deze vrije radicalen. 

*Jaar lang verkrijgbaar*

Aardbeien zijn, in tegenstelling tot vroeger, een gans jaar verkrijgbaar. De eerste exemplaren komen uit serres, maar worden nu ook in zuiderse landen massaal gekweekt. 
De beste en smaakvolste aardbeien met de hoogste voedingswaarde komen ongetwijfeld uit de volle grond. Hun smaak is tevens onovertroffen. 
Verse aardbeien zijn glad en.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Wendy

Dus veel aardbeien eten deze zomer!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Dat zal wel zijn... Laat ze maar komen...

----------

